# Verschiedene Schatten bei Überlagerung



## DoedGrv (7. April 2002)

Hi!

Ich habe vorhin ein recht gutes Tut. ausprobiert bei dem man eine alte Seite papier mit Tinte beschriben herausbekommt.

Nun habe ich ne 2. und ne 3. Seite erstellt und möchte sie übereinanderlegen. Mit Schatten selbstverständlich.

Aber jetzt kommt das Problem, das Photoshop ja kein 3D-Prog ist und damit 3D-Schatten nicht von Haus aus unterstützt.

Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich einem Objekt, wie bei mir ein Blatt Papier, verschiedene Schatten anheften kann?

Thx


----------



## Xenius (7. April 2002)

Ich würde die Ebene duplizieren, dann mit dem Gauschen Weichzeichner, 'dran rumbasteln' (evt. noch Verfärben) und letzendlich die duplizierte Ebene unter der, zu der der Schatten hinzugefügt werden soll positionieren...


----------



## Homie25 (8. April 2002)

Du drückst auf den Layer den du mit Schatten belegen willst gleichzeitig strg+Mausklick, sodass er aus gewählt ist und dann erstellst du einen  neuen Laer füllst die Auswahl mit einem dunklem grau und veschiebst diesen layer so wie du ihn haben willst, dass es aussieht als ob die Seite einen Schatten hätte. hoffe das war richtig und das was du brauchst.


----------



## DoedGrv (8. April 2002)

*Nee,das wars überhauptnicht!*

Nee,so meinte ich das überhaupt nicht! (Bei dieser Aussage sei vorausgestzt, dass ich deine Post verstanden habe ;-)

Wenn die Seiten übereinander liegen, in versch. Winkeln, dann fällt von der obersten Seite ein Schatten auf -jede- Seite darunter UND auf den Untergrund (einen Tisch zB). Und die Schatten auf jedem der unteren Objekte müssen verschieden sein...

Und von einer Ebene aus verschiedene Schatten zu werfen ist mein Problem!


----------



## subzero (8. April 2002)

jo...also..würde da alles zu fuß machen....
alzo... du überlegst woher kommt das licht....
du nimmst pfadwerkzeut...
machst nen pfad so wie der schatten aufs blatt fallen soll.... (nich slzu schwer - einfach nur selber zeichnen ) packst es als auswahl..auf nen neue webene mit schwarz...das ganze mit ner transparenz von vielleicht 30 - 60...vielelicht noch ebenemodi, müsstesse testen...


----------



## Homie25 (9. April 2002)

Ja wenn das so ist dann würde ich das auch am besten wie subzero machen ist am einfachsten .


----------

